# CINCO DE MAYO FIESTA CAR/BIKE SHOW



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

_LATIN LUXURY CC/BC PROUDLY INVITE YOU TO THEIR 1ST CAR/BIKE SHOW MAY 5, 2012 FROM 10 A.M TO 5 P.M
ROLL IN TIME 7-10 A.M. LOCATION TO BE POSTED UP AT A LATER TIME. FLYER COMING SOON SO SAVE THE DATE!!!
THIS WILL BE A FAMILY EVENT WITH KIDS ACTIVITIES, D.J, DANCE OFF, FACE PAINTING AND BALLOON TWISTING!!! TONS OF CATEGORIES INCLUDING LOWRIDER, LOWRIDER BIKE, TRIKES, PEDALS CARS,VW, HOT RODS AND MORE!!! CHECK BACK FOR THE LOCATION! VENDORS WELCOME PLEASE CONTACT JOE (714) 709-1743 OR TERESSA (714) 709-1792 FOR MORE INFO!_


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Latin Queen said:


> _LATIN LUXURY CC/BC PROUDLY INVITE YOU TO THEIR 1ST CAR/BIKE SHOW MAY 5, 2012 FROM 10 A.M TO 5 P.MROLL IN TIME 7-10 A.M. LOCATION TO BE POSTED UP AT A LATER TIME. FLYER COMING SOON SO SAVE THE DATE!!!THIS WILL BE A FAMILY EVENT WITH KIDS ACTIVITIES, D.J, DANCE OFF, FACE PAINTING AND BALLOON TWISTING!!! TONS OF CATEGORIES INCLUDING LOWRIDER, LOWRIDER BIKE, TRIKES, PEDALS CARS,VW, HOT RODS AND MORE!!! CHECK BACK FOR THE LOCATION! VENDORS WELCOME PLEASE CONTACT JOE (714) 709-1743 OR TERESSA (714) 709-1792 FOR MORE INFO!_


 GT IE Will B In The Casa


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ANDY!! KEEP CHECKING BACK WE HAVE GREAT PLANS FOR THIS SHOW!!
GT IE TTT!!! SEE YOU AT THE BIKE SHOW!!


RIDES3 said:


> GT IE Will B In The Casa


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

CINCO DE MAYO FIESTA BROUGHT TO YOU BY LATIN LUXURY CC/BC SATURDAY MAY 5, 2012 LOCATION IS STILL IN THE WORKS! FLYER COMING SOON!!! FOOD, MUSIC, RAFFLES, 50/50, DANCE OFF, KIDS FUN ZONE!!! YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS THIS CELEBRATION :thumbsup: TTT FOR THE IE!!!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Latin Queen said:


> CINCO DE MAYO FIESTA BROUGHT TO YOU BY LATIN LUXURY CC/BC SATURDAY MAY 5, 2012 LOCATION IS STILL IN THE WORKS! FLYER COMING SOON!!! FOOD, MUSIC, RAFFLES, 50/50, DANCE OFF, KIDS FUN ZONE!!! YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS THIS CELEBRATION :thumbsup: TTT FOR THE IE!!!


*TTT*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Make sure you get this on the IE Calender, I think we have an event the next day on the 6th. Lets stay organized!! See you guys at the next meeting!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Location is almost secured!! Will be getting flyer out soon. We have some great things in store for this show!!! It's going to be a true Cinco De Mayo Fiesta!!!! :x:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

On the Master Calendar for the IE!! Let me know location when you got it!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck on your show. :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THANK U HOMIE


PASSIONATE63 said:


> Good luck on your show. :wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

_TTT _


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FEBUARY 25TH 2012 COME JOIN US ALL


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

CINCO DE MAYO FIESTA CAR/BIKE SHOW WILL TAKE PLACE AT RITCHIE'S KITCHEN LOCATED AT 27300 Alesandro Blvd Moreno Valley, CA 92555 Roll in from 7-10 a.m Show from 10-4!!! So Come on out and enjoy Cinco De Mayo Good Food, Music, Raffles and Trophies!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## rgreco99 (Mar 25, 2012)

I think we have an event the next day on the 6th. Lets stay organized!! See you guys at the next meeting!!


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

rgreco99 said:


> I think we have an event the next day on the 6th. Lets stay organized!! See you guys at the next meeting!!


Yes let's stay organized! We have had this on the calendar since December!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

49 FLEETLINE said:


> :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro !!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump


 THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

We r going to give out good prizes and awards !!! TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't wait its gonna be fun


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Latin Queen said:


> Yes let's stay organized! We have had this on the calendar since December!!


Yup!!! it has been on the IE Alliance calender for a few months now, along with our cruise night the next day on the 6th!! 

TTT IELA!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> Yup!!! it has been on the IE Alliance calender for a few months now, along with our cruise night the next day on the 6th!!
> 
> TTT IELA!!


 :wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave:


What's up Homie!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bunp


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't wait TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

:wave: FLYER. OR ANYTHING


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

chale63 said:


> :wave: FLYER. OR ANYTHING


What up homie we will try 2 get them done by Saturday 2 pass them out


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> What up homie we will try 2 get them done by Saturday 2 pass them out


:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ALL DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


>


TTT FOR LATIN LUXURY:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

HELL YEAH LATIN LUXURY TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> :wave:


Was up carlos thanks 4 bump !!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_Prestige car club will be there_


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

prestige said:


> _Prestige car club will be there_


 THANKS SEE THERE !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT !!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

My son and will be there :wave:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

My bad, my son and I will be there


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks 4 all the bumps!!!!!! From all of the latin luxury family


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:wave: BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

81Luxury said:


> TTMFT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ALL DAY IN THE SUN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

This is going to b a good one TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site. good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site. good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks !!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C COMING THRU:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmornig bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> Goodmornig bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bump!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!!!!! THANKS TO ALL 4 THE BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Any day is a good day 4 a show lets roll !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

​!BUMP!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Thiers two shows in moval this day huh ?


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

MORNING BUMP LATIN LUXURY :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKS 4 ALL BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

All way TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump TTT !


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

49 FLEETLINE said:


> BUMP


Thanks bro see u there !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bumping that pg


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bumping that pg


Thanks homie !!!! TTT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_Its roll call time whos coming? _


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmornig bump its going to b a good one !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

T
T
T


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks 4 all bump !!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping the pg the Latins finest way.......Carnales


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

ALL DAY EVERY DAY THE LUXURY WAY HERE
LATIN LUXURY TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

.X2


dreamer1 said:


> Bumping the pg the Latins finest way.......Carnales


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: COME OUT AND HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

AND GREAT PRIZES AND FUN FOR ALL THE FAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmornig bump lets get this show going


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Catagories 1st 2nd and 3rd
30's -00's
El Caminos
Trucks
Bikes 12" 16" 20" 26" Trikes
Special Interest
Under Construction
Best Paint
Best Interior
Best Set Up
Best Display
Best of Show
Club Participation
Grito Contest
Dance Off

Hope to see everyone there!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

prestige said:


> _Its roll call time whos coming? _


YES ITS TIME ROLL CALL !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

What up the fiesta is just around the corner TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bumping the pg....ttmft


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks !!!!! TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Sweet' n Low (May 1, 2012)

Ready 4 our show hope 2 c u all their.. TTT..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Its going to b a show TTT !!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

So what's the roll call?....


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> YES ITS TIME ROLL CALL !!!!!


Went through all the pages and no roll call yet.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! Lets get this going


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Queen said:


> Catagories 1st 2nd and 3rd
> 30's -00's
> El Caminos
> Trucks
> ...


TTT !!! That is comeing see u guys there!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Still bumping the pg ....the Latins finest way.....ttmft


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

THE 49s READY... :nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Its going to b a good day TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes it is


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes it is


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Lets get those cars n bikes ready 4 Saturday TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL OF U 4 THE SUPPORT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

THANKZ FOR THE SUPPORT TTT!!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Special Invite to the all the Clubs of the I.E. Lo Nuestro, Empires Finest, Drifting on a Memory, G2G, Royal Fantasies, Uniques and all the Solo Riders!!!!
Roll Call
Prestige 
Viejitos
Dukes
Latins Finest
Cali Style
Est. Cruziers
Majestics
Ontario Classics
Best of Friends
Family Affair
Firme Classics
Imperials
49 Fleetline

Let me know if I have forgotten anyone!!!


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> THANKS TO ALL OF U 4 THE SUPPORT


:nicoderm:......:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Queen said:


> Catagories 1st 2nd and 3rd
> 30's -00's
> El Caminos
> Trucks
> ...


 THANKS !!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_Prestige car club getting Striptease ready._


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club getting ready for 5 de mayo....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club getting ready for 5 de mayo....


Thank u 4 the bump !!!! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

​BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump !!!!!


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt for Latin luxury c.c


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks 4 all the bump fam !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Special invite to GOODTIMES C.C/B.C hope to see you there


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!! We r ready


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

bump to the top !!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump lets get this going TTT !!!!


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

SEE YOU TOMORROW :nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes its time to go and have some fun with everyone out there 2morr !!¡


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T FOR HOMIES FROM LATIN LUXURY :thumbsup:*


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T~T~T FOR HOMIES FROM LATIN LUXURY :thumbsup:*


THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT TOMORROW SHOW IS GONNA BE FUN CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

See everyone 2morr goodnite


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning lets do this see everyone there TTT !!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

23750 alessandro moreno blvd moreno valley ca 92555


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Come on down let's get the party started! Great raffles, music, vendors!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

23750 alessandro moreno blvd moreno valley ca 92555


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATINS FINEST had a good time see at the next one


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you to all the clubs and solo riders that came out and supported! We appreciate it! Happy Cinco de Mayo to all! Pictures coming soon!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Special thanks to Ritchie from Latins Finest for providing the tunes!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> LATINS FINEST had a good time see at the next one


Thank u !!!! 4 comeing out


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

THE FAM AND I HAD A REAL GOOD TIME,, THANKS TO LATIN LUXURY

T
T
T


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank u we will b post pix soon !!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C/B.C HAD A GOOD TIME T~T~T FOR LATIN LUXURY:thumbsup:*


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR C.C/B.C HAD A GOOD TIME T~T~T FOR LATIN LUXURY:thumbsup:*


What up FAMILY AFFAIR im glad u guys had fun c u guys on Saturday


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Pix comeing soon


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


81Luxury said:


> What up FAMILY AFFAIR im glad u guys had fun c u guys on Saturday


----------



## Big Victor (Feb 26, 2012)

Had a great time!!!


----------



## Big Victor (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Big Victor said:


> Had a great time!!!


Thanks homie im glad u had a good time


----------



## Big Victor (Feb 26, 2012)

Were are the pics???


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

[video=facebook;119324848202815]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=119324848202815[/video]







*
We also have an Official Facebook check us out. If you have a Facebook account and Make a Friend Request. Your welcome to check out our pics and Events along with Videos. Hosted by El Chino Production.*









The link is right Below.
*facebook.com/**latinluxurymoval
**Also we are on MOBILE Phones and Download the Apps.*​


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

*Latin Luxury 5 de Mayo Event along with Latin Finest Support For our DJ. Scroll Down More to see pictures and more Pics if you have Facebook.*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

*Awards To Participants. Hosted By Latin Luxury.*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------

